# [LE] Canines for the cause - Darlington and Stockton Times



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.darlingtonandstocktontimes.co.uk/display.var.2258812.0.canines_for_the_cause.php&cid=1211336152&ei=ziwkSJ2GJo6I8AT48YHzBg&usg=AFrqEzeGrTaXXfMpXCZCQ3o1M0OxKF9rmQ">Canines for the cause</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Darlington and Stockton Times, UK -</font> <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The fundraising pooches, who all go to <b>K9</b> Pursuits dog day care and training centre in Newton Aycliffe, had two minutes to negotiate as many obstacles as <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

